# Gameroom basement flooring?



## PaulMcC (Mar 6, 2006)

my wife and I are very chemical sensitive, but need to install some form of flooring in our gameroom. We have to avoid all oil paints, and any other chemical solution at this time. We have to go with snap together flooring that will vent itself. We have a concrete floor. We had to have an interior french drain installed after Ivan. Currently, there are no more moister problems in the wall or floor. Do I have to seal the cement floor in order to put down an interlocking foam square flooring? We were told that this flooring was sealed and would resist moisture. We are concerned that maybe moisture would build up under the flooring, and would be a condensation problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> snap together flooring


Which kind exactly?


----------



## PaulMcC (Mar 6, 2006)

www.easy-tiles.com They have an anti-fatigue flooring which I am interested in. I thought I could just install this directly over the floor with no need for glue. There is also another option I discovered at http://superseal.ca/index.cfm This is a dimpled membrane that can just be laid down over the floor and then carpeted overtop.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Check out Tesserea carpet tile by Milliken carpets.

a search on Google should do it.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*Try what I did*

I used those big black plastic sheet which is used to surround the fundation for water proofing bought in HD, cost $124 enough to cover 400 sq ft. these sheet are not flat, but with regular pattern with plastic cylinders which will raise the flooring, in case water goes underneath for whatever reason, the water has space to travel and evapoluate to air (in theory), I then put 4x8 OSB board on top of this thick plastic. This is very similar effect as the other product Dricore, I will not say they are exactly the same, but similar, and use similar theory. I do it for my whole approx 900 sq. feet basement cost me total $540 CAD. I spend 8 hours altogether to get this done for the whole basement.

I think after you have wood subflooring, you can do carpet, tiling,..etc. with out much concern, considering the wood subflooring is water proof, which I believe it is in this case.


----------

